# Inside or outside? (poll)



## hayhaylizw (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey bunny lovers!!!:inlove: I was wondering if your bunny (or bunnies) live inside or outside...


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 18, 2012)

My 4 bunnies live inside. I'm a little paranoid so I don't let them on the ground outside. I do take them to the park and stores in a double decker stroller though for fresh air and sunshine.


----------



## Mattiegabco1 (Jun 18, 2012)

My five babies live outside. They live in their own barn together but they have chicken wire arounf the outside for fresh air to come in.


----------



## patches2593 (Jun 18, 2012)

INSIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fantaysah (Jun 18, 2012)

Mine are inside...


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 18, 2012)

Inside!!! Iowa has some varying weather. Today is near 100 degrees and our humidity is brutal. Winter we have frigid wind chills....i just can't imagine Agnes being outside!


----------



## Kipcha (Jun 18, 2012)

Inside, definitely. Calgary has such extreme weather and it changes so fast, I could never leave them outside.

Although, I would not have them outside no matter where I lived.


----------



## hayhaylizw (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for voting! Wow...I'm the only one who has her bunny outside but I take her in often (no one has voted for that option yet). She has walks daily in the grass in her leash and harness since it gets really hot in Georgia, I take her in (making sure she doesn't become a chew toy for my puppy!) and put her in a play pen.


----------



## bad kelpie (Jun 18, 2012)

Basil lives outside. He lives in an x-pen that surrounds a tree and is blocked on one side so it stays shaded at all times. About a quarter of his living space is river rock, three quarters is grass. He also has two bunny houses and a water mister for hot days. He gets a nice long romp in my bunny proof backyard daily. Eventually, I will give him the run of the back yard. That has to wait until he's bigger though because my roommate has 2 4lb dogs that still think he's a mouse. He's a checkered giant mix and might have some Flemish too, so he'll eventually get big enough that i won't have to worry about them.


----------



## hayhaylizw (Jun 18, 2012)

Bad kelpie: woa! Sounds really cool!!:bunny18 I want to see a pic of that! (if possible)


----------



## rabbitfarmer (Jun 18, 2012)

My bunnies all live outside.


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jun 19, 2012)

All my bunnies live outside and when i bring them in they get too hot and go straight out of the cat flap after being in for 2 mins


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 19, 2012)

LOL and I put little sweaters on all mine, other than Houdini the angora, when we go to the park in the spring/fall. Otherwise they tend to shiver and look miserable. I guess they are used to indoor temperatures and don't like getting chilly.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 19, 2012)

All inside--the weather is too extreme here. Tomorrow it's supposed to be 110.


----------



## 101Rabbits (Jun 19, 2012)

Inside all the way! There is WAY to many dangers outside! Temperature is only one concern! Although I am not against them having some playtime outside if in a predator safe pen.


----------



## hayhaylizw (Jun 19, 2012)

Nancy McClelland: 110?!? Woa!! I can't blame you for having them inside!


----------



## Nela (Jun 20, 2012)

I have 2 that are outdoors, and one that is inside. The outdoor girls get to romp in the yard freely (It's a fully-fenced yard and all pave, so no chance of digging under etc. and in safe area) in rotation since they absolutely hate each other. I have planted a garden for them and they can enjoy foraging for their food although Rolo really doesn't do much... Maybelle is trying to attack the berry plant I have not yet planted as we speak. :expressionlessLol.

It's quite odd actually because I am severely allergic to rabbits. I am allergic to the rabbits, the hay, and the ammonia in their urine sets of my asthma. I'm not sure what it is that makes it possible to have Crumble inside at this time. I cannot say I am completely unaffected but it's manageable at this time. He is reaching puberty now though and has started spraying and marking so that is making it hard on me but I am hoping that after his neuter, his litter habits will go back to being almost perfect like they were so that my allergies remain under control. 

I quite enjoy having him as a house rabbit and yet, at the same time, I cannot deny that my girls love nothing more than basking in the sun and running around. Their personalities are drastically different though, so I guess that is something that plays into it as well.


----------



## BunMommaD (Jun 20, 2012)

Our bun lives inside  we love having him as our house bunny! He has yet to go outside, aside from in his carrier... I am currently trying to harness/leash train him, so when we go to the beach in the fall, he can dig in the sand <3


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jun 20, 2012)

Inside.. and i'll make sure it stays that way too!


----------



## ukcarolm (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm so pleased I'm not the only one that keeps her rabbits outside. My 2 love it, their hutch and run is on a concrete base but we also have an extra run that we add so that they can go on the grass occasionally. They have only recently been allowed on the grass as they were too young. I also bring them indoors occassionally to let them roam around for somewhere different.


----------



## bad kelpie (Jun 21, 2012)

As requested: Basil's pen. I just gave him a whole bunch of hay and dandelions, so the river rock looks messy, but he'll have that mown down soon. The black tubing going around the top is the mister. It's homemade, just a roll of 1/4" sprinkler tubing capped off at the end with holes in it (from thumb tacks!). When I attach it to the hose it mists the grass area.


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jun 21, 2012)

My run is fully predator proof, but the only predator to my bunnies is cats and dogs, there is no such thing as foxes, badgers, snakes, or birds of prey where i live, lol. I live on a teeeeeny tinnnyy island next to England  The hottest it's ever got here since i've lived here is 24 degrees celcius so not that hot compared to America


----------



## kagerod (Jun 21, 2012)

I keep my trio inside. Between the wild rabbits that run around (scared of a territorial spat) and the crappy fence (whose gate fell off, letting everyone in), I just can't feel safe. They would be great outdoor rabbits though, minus the temperature concerns. They're pretty self-entertaining.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jun 21, 2012)

All 18 of our show buns stay outside in hutches and stackable cages. I have franklin my french lop inside under our mini pool table in an NIC condo and Rocky my britannia petite in his big two story cage. We are also housing a doe with four babies in a cage due to the nasty heat lately.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jun 22, 2012)

My bunnies live outside but I bring them in often~some of my family has allergies so this is the only way we can have any furry pets.


----------



## hayhaylizw (Jun 26, 2012)

bad kelpie: Thanks for the pic!! that's really cool and I love the homemade mister I'm sure your furry friend loves and appreciates it!!


----------



## kmaben (Jun 26, 2012)

No offense Brandy but I laughed so hard about the stroller. I really can't say anything though because I'm paranoid to let them in the grass due to pesticides. Maybe once I get my own yard we can try the grass. I would imagine they're pretty well socialized though.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jun 27, 2012)

that is so cool. Basil looks super happy!

I would so do something like that for Bugsy.. but my neighborhood is LOADED with cats...big, small, all sizes lol


----------



## housetb (Jun 27, 2012)

My wife and I keep our bunnies inside and always have. They actually get a little scared if I take them outside. They just stand and shake. The vet told us inside was the best decision too. Buns can get sick more often if they are outside because they have to deal with the flies and other things floating around. Also, some people tend to forget and neglect care for their buns if they are outside. Out of sight, out of mind kind of thing. I feel its easier to take care of them inside anyways. If you maintain their cage and clean their litter, they do not cause too bad of a smell. We have them in their own separate room at our house though, so that helps a lot too. It gives them more space to move around too.


----------



## cheryl (Jun 27, 2012)

All my bunnies were inside..they went outside to play during the day though..


----------



## BugLady (Jun 27, 2012)

Inside!
For me, the point of having a rabbit is to have a friendly companion in the house. He is totally "free range" inside, everything is bun-proofed. And he usually behaves himself


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931 (Jun 27, 2012)

My rabbits live outdoors inside. When they were little they lived inside then they moved to the basement. Now all 18 live in their own shed.


----------



## BabyRue (Jun 27, 2012)

Rue is an inside bun. I live in an apartment building smack dab in the middle of the city.

We are going to build her a little run out at our camp though and take her with us so she can get some outside time at the camp and we would bring her in at night.


----------



## larryng (Jun 27, 2012)

Inside. 

My spare bedroom is Peanut's room.


----------



## hayhaylizw (Jul 12, 2012)

thats cool how some of y'all have separate rooms just for your bunnies!!


----------



## Ape337 (Jul 12, 2012)

My buns live inside. I live on a tidal marsh so there are birds of prey, stray cats. The worst though is by day we have hundreds of no see ums and one mosquito species that attacks, and at night 2 types of Mosquitos! My poor bunnies would be chewed up alive :shock:


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 12, 2012)

I've kept all my past rabbits inside. Here are my current pair. The cage door is open all day (about 15 hours). We just had 2 days at 115F (40C) and the nights stayed in the 90s. Our summers are hot, hot, hot!


----------



## hayhaylizw (Jul 23, 2012)

I love the picture where they are snuggling each other!!!!!too cute!!!!î


----------

